# Having Periods and pregnancy



## surfergal27 (Feb 18, 2006)

Is it possible to have your periods why you are pregnant. Some people I have talked to say it is. Any advice.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Any bleeding during pregnancy is abnormal, and although you do hear people saying they had period all the way through, you need to inform the hospital any time that you get any, just so they can make sure that everything's ok.

emilycaitlin xx


----------

